

Real-time map of hack attacks around the world - aikah
http://map.ipviking.com

======
abritishguy
"Every second, Norse collects and analyzes live threat intelligence from
darknets in hundreds of locations in over 40 countries. The attacks shown are
based on a small subset of live flows against the Norse honeypot
infrastructure, representing actual worldwide cyber attacks by bad actors. At
a glance, one can see which countries are aggressors or targets at the moment,
using which type of attacks (services-ports)."

------
bhhaskin
This is pretty interesting to watch. It reminds me of an RTS, especially when
there are large bursts of attacks.

------
Igglyboo
So they're just monitoring honeypots right? I can't think of any other way to
do this real-time.

~~~
joesmo
They scan every single IP every second.

------
dang
The submitted title [1] was upworthyesque linkbait, so we cribbed the title
from the previous submission of this url [2].

1\. "This Site Shows Who Is Hacking Who Right Now – And The US Is Getting
Hammered"

2\.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7943681](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7943681)

